# Saxon Guitar cabs



## Gizmo

Has anyone had any experience with cabs from this Canadian eBay seller.:smilie_flagge17:

http://myworld.ebay.com/saxon-guitar-cabinets/

Solid pine (not ply). Don't know how the cabs are made (nailgun or finger joints ;-) but I'm thinking about a 2X12 for a couple of V30s.

Anyone?


----------



## FrankyFarGone

Hi!

I know the guy there is called Tim,He did a few jobs for me,that was really GOOD,the man love what he does and all transaction when smoothly.
Really he did a excellent job for me the 3 times i dealt with.

Frank


----------



## Gizmo

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know the guy there is called Tim,He did a few jobs for me,that was really GOOD,the man love what he does and all transaction when smoothly.
> Really he did a excellent job for me the 3 times i dealt with.
> 
> Frank


Thanks Frank...any comments on the quality of the cabs?


----------



## FrankyFarGone

Gizmo said:


> Thanks Frank...any comments on the quality of the cabs?


Well..i dont think that they are finger-joint tho,but for the price....
He build me a 1x12 cab,a 1x10 cab and a 2x12 cab...and he also gave me a tolex supplier for another project that i made(6x10).

loll what you gonna get? 2x12"...in SnakeSkin! 

Frank :smile:


----------



## Gizmo

FrankyFarGone said:


> Well..i dont think that they are finger-joint tho,but for the price....
> He build me a 1x12 cab,a 1x10 cab and a 2x12 cab...and he also gave me a tolex supplier for another project that i made(6x10).
> 
> loll what you gonna get? 2x12"...in SnakeSkin!
> 
> Frank :smile:


A 2X12 in snakeskin would be cool...but it wouldn't go with my black Tolex Supersonic head!

Maybe I should just recover the head with snakeskin too ;-)

He seemed quite flexible and willing to do the "extra" ...I asked him if he would split the back so I could hinge it open and he said he would at no charge.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Emohawk

Just a bump folks. Wondering if anyone else has any experience with these...


----------



## bickertfan

I received a head cab recently from Saxon and the workmanship and fit and all around transaction was great. I'm curious as to the sound of the cabinets as well, but I doubt if you could go wrong for the price.


----------



## Robert1950

Here is the web site. Prices for unloaded cabs is quite reasonalbe. I have not used one, but I am seriously considering a closed back 1x12. I'm just a basment noodler who jams with friends 2-3x per year, so this fits my needs and budget.

http://saxoncabs.googlepages.com/home


----------



## Gizmo

Got my 2X12 from Saxon and I'm quite happy with it. A couple of details I didn't like...

- Visible Robertson screws instead of Philips....sorry, but Roberston screws belong in construction, not musical instruments.

- You can see the the inserts for mounting the speakers quite clearly through the grille...not a big deal but detracts from the aesthetics.

- Baffle not removable so would be difficult to replace grille cloth.

ANyway, other than that I'm quite happy. I added a couple of tilt back legs and used it in a gig with my Superspnic head last w/e and I thought it sounded pretty good (loaded with V30s. I have it so that it can be open or closed back but haven't tried it open yet. 

It was built and shipped quickly. Construction is quite solid and workmanship pretty good.


----------



## Zeegler

I would rather have a plywood cab than solid pine. Pine just isn't practical for taking the abuse of gigging. Birch ply is much stronger.

I just checked out his site, and I gotta say that his 4X12 cabs are WAY too small front to back, as in not deep enough. He has a pic of a Marshall JCM800 on top of a snakeskin cab, and the cab is barely deeper than the Marshall headshell. I don't think 12" depth is enough to produce adequate bass response. I'll bet he's using 12" pine boards, and that is what limits his depth. I have considered getting into building cabs myself, but wasn't sure if there was a big enough market. I've built a number of them for myself, and friends. Here is a pic of my first 4X12 cab with a matching headshell that I built for a Randall RGT100. The original headshell was particle board, and was busted up pretty bad and covered in that repulsive carpet covering that Randall used. 

Anyhow, if I did start building cabs as a business, my idea was to offer custom cabs with options such as convertible backs, oversize and ported cabs, custom tolex, along with re-tolexing services for existing cabs and headshells.


----------



## CDWaterloo

I Huff Paint said:


> I would rather have a plywood cab than solid pine. Pine just isn't practical for taking the abuse of gigging. Birch ply is much stronger.
> 
> I just checked out his site, and I gotta say that his 4X12 cabs are WAY too small front to back, as in not deep enough. He has a pic of a Marshall JCM800 on top of a snakeskin cab, and the cab is barely deeper than the Marshall headshell. I don't think 12" depth is enough to produce adequate bass response. I'll bet he's using 12" pine boards, and that is what limits his depth. I have considered getting into building cabs myself, but wasn't sure if there was a big enough market. I've built a number of them for myself, and friends. Here is a pic of my first 4X12 cab with a matching headshell that I built for a Randall RGT100. The original headshell was particle board, and was busted up pretty bad and covered in that repulsive carpet covering that Randall used.
> 
> Anyhow, if I did start building cabs as a business, my idea was to offer custom cabs with options such as convertible backs, oversize and ported cabs, custom tolex, along with re-tolexing services for existing cabs and headshells.



Good job on 4x12. I hope your rates will be as low as saxon's..... Best luck :wave:


----------



## Zeegler

CDWaterloo said:


> Good job on 4x12. I hope your rates will be as low as saxon's..... Best luck :wave:


Thanks. I still don't know for sure if it's worth doing. I would have to find a reliable and inexpensive source for hardware for a start. Fortunately tolex has become much more readily available in the last few years than it used to be, and less expensive too.


----------



## Archer

Gizmo said:


> Has anyone had any experience with cabs from this Canadian eBay seller.:smilie_flagge17:
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/saxon-guitar-cabinets/
> 
> Solid pine (not ply). Don't know how the cabs are made (nailgun or finger joints ;-) but I'm thinking about a 2X12 for a couple of V30s.
> 
> Anyone?


I'll take ply over solid wood cabs ANY day of the week.

I have 3 companies that make, i my opinion, the best cabs on the market. Mesa, Diezel and ENGL. Orange cabs are also really nice.


----------



## SaxonCabs

Thanks again for the business and the kind words Frank and Gizmo. :wave:

Gizmo, you are so right about the Robertson's but it is very difficult to find a Philips wood screw, at least where I am. The closest thing is a drywall screw. 
Thanks for the heads up on the mounting nuts. It has been fixed. I hadn't really noticed it till you pointed it out but you are right. 
The baffle is removable but it is a bit of a pain. I will work on that as well. Again I appreciate the input. 

Huff, I gotta say I have been using pine for years and the cabs keep up just fine for wear and tear. I been playing live for near 25 years and have been using my own cabs for most of those. And I don't treat them real nice kkjuw

As for the depth of the cab, if it were a ply cab I would fully agree. The pine however resonates so much better, or any softwood for that matter. The cabs are warm with lots of bottom and , of course can be gritted up if need be, with your eq. You can always dirty a warm cab but ya can't always warm a dirty cab :rockon2: Tone tubby uses pine and poplar ply in their cabs for that very reason. And their 4x12's are 12" deep as well. I just noticed that  

Great looking head and cab man!!kksjur

Take care all.


----------



## Zeegler

Hey Sax nice to hear from you. I hope it didn't sound like I was trashing your stuff. I'm sure the pine probably is okay. I have heard of a couple of other manufacturers that use pine. The main reason I said what I did about pine, is that I know how easily it breaks along the grain. That's the reason I prefer ply, because it has strength in both directions. I'm sure you're also right about pine affording a shallower cabinet due to its acoustic properties. I've never played through a pine cabinet, but I have considered building one before. I ended up not bothering because I didn't feel like gluing up boards for a 14" deep cab. 

What speakers would you say suit pine cabs the best?


----------



## SaxonCabs

No sir, I didn't think you were trashing. I'm always open to a good discussion  
I glue and screw everything so unless I'm gonna toss the cab down a flight of stairs it should hold up. Oh wait, I have done that kqoct 

Leo used pine in Fender cabs as well. Now most will say because it's cheap and easy to work with. I can't argue that, and that's part of the reason I use it as well. To keep the cost down. But I really do love the sound it produces. Like anything else though, it will not be for everybody.

As for speakers, I have used many with great results. I have used G12M-70's. G12T-75's V30's, Greenbacks, and many others, all with great results. Sound is such a personal thing though, so I try not to recommend speakers. What one guy loves, the other hates. I am mainly an Eminence guy now. Really love their products. The Private Jack and The Tonespotter are my favs. Clones of the Greenback and the G12-65. Both sound really great in every box I have tossed them in. I currently have one of each in my personal 2x12. Awesome cab. I just love it. I use it in a Skynyrd Tribute and a 70's style hard rock sorta thing. Both with the JCM 800 and a 15 watt Blackheart head (modded) Sounds awesome with both heads. 

I try to build a good cab and will stand behind, fully, any cab I do ship out. I'm not trying to get rich, Just provide a quality, affordable product for us starving axemen sdsre

Cheers


----------



## Wild Bill

SaxonCabs said:


> I try to build a good cab and will stand behind, fully, any cab I do ship out. I'm not trying to get rich, Just provide a quality, affordable product for us starving axemen sdsre
> 
> Cheers


Nice to see a fellow Canadian offering a good product!

BTW, is the criticism against your cabs for not being deep enough for good bass response really fair? My understanding is that guitar frequency cabs are ALL just too small to make any difference!

Bass cabs and hifi cabs are a different matter of course and that is why we have historically seen so many different designs to extend the lower range. That being said, with the low E of a standard guitar being so close to 100 hz I always thought it was a waste of time to try to design for lower bass with cab dimensions. The lowest wavelength involved is just too short. Guitar cabs are pretty well just supports for their speakers, with the only real worries being strength and rigidity.

Or do I still have some more theory books to read?:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rugburn

As far as bass reponse and pine cabs go, I'd be surprised to find an amp that delivered more out of a 10" speaker and 8" deep cab than my 66' PR. 

Shawn :wave:


----------



## SaxonCabs

Wild Bill said:


> Nice to see a fellow Canadian offering a good product!
> 
> BTW, is the criticism against your cabs for not being deep enough for good bass response really fair? My understanding is that guitar frequency cabs are ALL just too small to make any difference!
> 
> Bass cabs and hifi cabs are a different matter of course and that is why we have historically seen so many different designs to extend the lower range. That being said, with the low E of a standard guitar being so close to 100 hz I always thought it was a waste of time to try to design for lower bass with cab dimensions. The lowest wavelength involved is just too short. Guitar cabs are pretty well just supports for their speakers, with the only real worries being strength and rigidity.
> 
> Or do I still have some more theory books to read?:smile:
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


That has been my experience as well. I really don't hear much difference in a 14" vs a 12" deep cab. personally I never really worried about bass response in any of my cabs, bought or built. I figure the 4 stringed guy to my left would take care of that while I held down the midrange  I never really understood the mid scooping thing either, considering we are a midrange instrument we kinda wanna cut through the mix not get buried in it, but I digress. :rockon2:
Having said that I just plugged into my built 4x12. 10" deep at the top ,12" deep at the bottom, loaded with 4 Private Jacks (thats the one under the JCM800 in the pics) cranked the bass knob and the bottom is tight and full. No issues with bass response here :smile: Again, everyones taste is different. I could never tell someone they are wrong about what they hear in their head.
Cheers


----------



## breakfast

I'm currently looking into grabbing a Saxon cab myself.

Has anyone tried one out with a vintage Traynor? I'm looking at a YBA-1.


----------



## CDWaterloo

breakfast said:


> I'm currently looking into grabbing a Saxon cab myself.
> 
> Has anyone tried one out with a vintage Traynor? I'm looking at a YBA-1.


You wont regret it. I have a 1x12 open/closed convertible back Saxon cab with a emi tonespotter speaker. the result is very good with my fender super-sonic and blackheart little giant.


----------



## Scottone

Is Saxon still in business....can't seem to access the web site.


----------



## hewie

They're still around: http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/

Tim @ Saxon just built me a fantastic full sized 2x12 cabinet. It's pretty unbelievable. Sounds amazing with my Ampeg V4 (which is the loudest amp I've ever owned). I've only put in about 10 hours on it and it's already warming up nicely.

Highly, highly recommended!


----------



## Scottone

hewie said:


> They're still around: http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/
> 
> Tim @ Saxon just built me a fantastic full sized 2x12 cabinet. It's pretty unbelievable. Sounds amazing with my Ampeg V4 (which is the loudest amp I've ever owned). I've only put in about 10 hours on it and it's already warming up nicely.
> 
> Highly, highly recommended!


thanks man...I'm actually looking for a cabinet for my Ampeg B25 head, so interested in hearing more about your cab


----------



## hewie

Scottone said:


> thanks man...I'm actually looking for a cabinet for my Ampeg B25 head, so interested in hearing more about your cab


Well, I've been spending the last week opening up the volume on my V4 some more (even if the neighbourhood wants to kill me) so that I can see how the cabinet handles a maxed out amp and also to help break in the speakers some more. The cabinet definitely can handle the volume and more! I have brand-name cabinets that shake and vibrate from the power of my V4, almost as if they were about to break apart.

I'm using Eminence Wizard speakers in the cabinet because they're easily my favourite all-around speaker and was glad to see that Saxon had them available for the cabinets. Sound wise, I'm really excited at how the mids sound through the cabinet. I'm sure there are other V4 owners that can back me up on this, but the amount of gain you can get from the mids and treble when the amp is nearing its peak is amazing. The cab I got from Saxon handles a maxed out amp, cranked treble, mids, and bass like my Orange cabinet, but practically begs for more! Definitely reproduces that trademark Ampeg tone as it should be heard.


----------



## Emohawk

Hey all. Got my Saxon 4x8 yesterday. Nice looking cab. Construction looks good. Everything is tidy. Tolex is nicely done. Love the vintage "TV" look. It's nice & light too, and compact also. Easy to drag around.

I had Tim load it with those Marsland drivers he has kicking around. I can see why people don't like them for a lot of applications. They are rather dark & arguably a little muddy. The bottom end is tight & the top end is there but the mids are pretty subdued. But in the right context that can be a good thing. With those low-wattage single-ended EL-84 amps that have become so popular the cab does a nice job of cleaning up some of the nasty edge that's inherent to all of those. For the purpose I had planned for it it does the trick nicely. It's also something different from my other cabs.

I may load it woth something different down the road...some Weber Blue Pups at some point maybe. If I do a Fender build at some point that would really be the ticket.

Good job Tim! For this kind of money it's pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## Budda

I may grab one of the unloaded 412's to put my sheffields in - cabs sell better then speakers lol


----------



## SaxonCabs

Emohawk said:


> Hey all. Got my Saxon 4x8 yesterday. Nice looking cab. Construction looks good. Everything is tidy. Tolex is nicely done. Love the vintage "TV" look. It's nice & light too, and compact also. Easy to drag around.
> 
> I had Tim load it with those Marsland drivers he has kicking around. I can see why people don't like them for a lot of applications. They are rather dark & arguably a little muddy. The bottom end is tight & the top end is there but the mids are pretty subdued. But in the right context that can be a good thing. With those low-wattage single-ended EL-84 amps that have become so popular the cab does a nice job of cleaning up some of the nasty edge that's inherent to all of those. For the purpose I had planned for it it does the trick nicely. It's also something different from my other cabs.
> 
> I may load it woth something different down the road...some Weber Blue Pups at some point maybe. If I do a Fender build at some point that would really be the ticket.
> 
> Good job Tim! For this kind of money it's pretty much unbeatable.


Thanks Emo, 
I'm glad the cab is working out. 
Yeah they can be quite dark with some amps. I try to explain that fully to anyone interested in them. They are not for everyone. Personally I just love them with my 15 watt BlackHeart. Makes it sound so beefy and ballsy. 

I have noticed that having the cab as an open back, opens them up a bit , making them a little more versatile. Still dark but a little better.
I think I mentioned an 8" whizzer cone I found, that matches up nicely with the Marslands. Brightens things up a bit. Still better with brighter amps though. 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## SaxonCabs

hewie said:


> Well, I've been spending the last week opening up the volume on my V4 some more (even if the neighbourhood wants to kill me) so that I can see how the cabinet handles a maxed out amp and also to help break in the speakers some more. The cabinet definitely can handle the volume and more! I have brand-name cabinets that shake and vibrate from the power of my V4, almost as if they were about to break apart.
> 
> I'm using Eminence Wizard speakers in the cabinet because they're easily my favourite all-around speaker and was glad to see that Saxon had them available for the cabinets. Sound wise, I'm really excited at how the mids sound through the cabinet. I'm sure there are other V4 owners that can back me up on this, but the amount of gain you can get from the mids and treble when the amp is nearing its peak is amazing. The cab I got from Saxon handles a maxed out amp, cranked treble, mids, and bass like my Orange cabinet, but practically begs for more! Definitely reproduces that trademark Ampeg tone as it should be heard.


Buzz and rattle free. That's my motto. Glad you like the cab man. Thanks again for the business!!

Cheers


----------



## MarkM

I have an opportunity to pick one of these cabinets up used locally.

The only place I have found any info is of course this site.

It is set up with a weber blue dog alnico.


----------



## knight_yyz

you just revived a ten year old thread


----------



## knight_yyz

argh double post, damn site is slow as molasses


----------



## greco

I had one of his cabs. Solid builds. IIRC, @Robert1950 has it now.

The Weber "Blue Dog" sounds interesting. Is it the hemp cone version of that model? 

Enjoy your new cab!


----------



## MarkM

knight_yyz said:


> you just revived a ten year old thread


Why start a new one when there is this much information on here already?


----------



## MarkM

greco said:


> I had one of his cabs. Solid builds. IIRC, @Robert1950 has it now.
> 
> The Weber "Blue Dog" sounds interesting. Is it the hemp cone version of that model?
> 
> Enjoy your new cab!


I haven't bought it yet, I have to research everything to death before I even spend a couple bills!

I really like old school gear that is cheap.

I don't really need anymore gear, I just like new sounds?


----------



## Robert1950

The speaker clamps inside and make it really easy to swamp speakers and hold them securely. Easy to attach and remove speaker wires too. My Saxon Cab is going nowhere.


----------



## MarkM

I waited to long and missed out on this deal. I really liked the cabinet, just wasn't sure if the Weber Blue Dog is for me?


----------

